# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  To fat to fly

## DERTIMO

Hey und hallöchen! Ich bin heiß! Heiß darauf das endlich mein Bike kommt und ich mich auf den Anfängertrails als Anfänger austoben kann.

Mein bestelltes Bike ist ein SCOTT E-Genius 730 XL mit Luft/Öl Dämpfern.

Mein Problem ist aber mein Gewicht von 145kg. Das Bike ist aber nur für 120kg Zuladung ausgelegt. Mir ist natürlich klar, dass ich damit keine Drops  Von 1/2 m oder höher springen kann. Aber hat jemand hier Erfahrung damit, ob es überhaupt sinnvoll ist mit einem solchen fetten Bauch auf einen Trail zu gehen? Ich liebe die Downhill scene  und das fahren an sich. Und mir ist auch klar dass ich auf Dauer automatisch abnehmen werde. Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich das dem Bike antun kann. Normalerweise liegen ja die Belastungsgrenzen höher als vom Hersteller angegeben. Aber mein Händler meinte er hätte Noch kein Enduro oder All Mountain Bike gesehen welches für mein Körpergewicht ausgelegt wäre. Und ein Dämpfer hätte er auch nicht im Kopf den ich statt dessen nutzen könnte. Bei der Probefahrt würde jetzt der hintere Dämpfer vom Händler mit 19 Bar aufgepumpt. Dabei hat sich der Federweg beim „lockeren“ in den Sattel setzen um ca. 25% verkürzt. Er meinte das wäre so genau richtig. Aber ich hab kein bock das mir der Dämpfer beim ersten harten Schlag um die Ohren fliegt.

Sagt mir ruhig das ich fett bin. 

Aber ich bin ein absoluter Anfänger und für jeden Hinweis und Tipp dankbar!

----------

